# Omaha the cat dancer anime?



## rknight (Feb 1, 2019)

Some food for thought

I don't know how many of you remember the old furry comic Omaha the cat dancer.....

I have a colleague who works in the anime industry and has an idea for a show pitch for a new anime in 2020 if he could get the rights

Thoughts


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2019)

Could your friend hire me if it gets green lit 

Heh jokes aside i never heard of omaha until now.
It looks like a magazine intended for an older audience what with the sexual themes. It has my curiosity piqued. I may read a little just to see what its about.


----------

